# Influence by Mary Kate and Ashley Olsen



## blinkymei (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm not a crazy fan of the twins but I do like fashion. I read this book briefly at a san francisco airport bookstore on a whim and I liked what I read for the most part but I am unsure if I should get it. From what I got from it, the twins basically interview and talk about the fashion icons that have influenced their lives. I think anyone who appreciates fashion and photography would appreciate this book. As I said, I'm not much of fan of the twins (no offense even though I did grow up watching Full House and grow up/lived in SF when it was a popular tv show). What do you guys think of the book? Would you guys get it?

Synopsis from Barnesandnobles.com:
Synopsis
Mary Kate and Ashley Olsen, known around the world for their individual, unique style have emerged as two of our shared cultures most influential women. In the pages of Influence, Ashley and Mary Kate take readers on a journey through their celebrated young lives, pausing to reflect on what has helped shape them into who they are today. Influence is filled with never-before seen photographs from the girl's private collections, pages of original material by MK and Ashley, and interviews with some of the most influential tastemakers in the world.

photo from Amazon.com:


----------



## beauty_marked (Nov 19, 2008)

I cant stand the Olsens so Id have to see the book and skim through it first. But i think I may considering getting it, because they do know fashion and know very influential, no pun intended, people in the industry.


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 19, 2008)

It's hard to say without being able to look through the pages to get an idea. If you like it just get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since you asked, personally I am not a fan of the Olsen twins. I like fashion as well but I don't see them as fashion icons and I don't look towards them for inspiration. They wear some awesome labels since they've got crazy money, so I'd be curious to see what their collection is like. Again this book has to be pretty exceptional for me to want to pick it up. But then again to each his/her own.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 19, 2008)

I love their style, haven't bought the book yet, but probably will - here's a little excerpt I read on Nylon:

EXCERPT: INFLUENCE, BY MARY KATE OLSEN AND ASHLEY OLSEN - NYLON MAGAZINE


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 20, 2008)

For people so into fashion, can somebody explain why The Olsens insist on dressing like homeless bag ladies with "too big clothes" and lank looking hair. 

I'm hardly gonna listen to a word either of them say in regards to style and fashion.

If you wanna buy it, buy it - you can always return it if you change your mind.


----------



## florabundance (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_For people so into fashion, can somebody explain why The Olsens insist on dressing like homeless bag ladies with "too big clothes" and lank looking hair. 

I'm hardly gonna listen to a word either of them say in regards to style and fashion.

If you wanna buy it, buy it - you can always return it if you change your mind._

 
LMAO! You crack me up.
I do get what you mean..Sometimes they look haggard, but they do have moments where they look genuinely beautiful.
They're just grungey. MK more so than Ashley


----------



## blinkymei (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_LMAO! You crack me up.
I do get what you mean..Sometimes they look haggard, but they do have moments where they look genuinely beautiful.
They're just grungey. MK more so than Ashley_

 
Thanks for the excerpt Florabundance, but lol, the funny thing is that was one of the few sections I had time to read...

LOL, yeah it's true MK dresses pretty hobo and Ashley not as much, at least it's comfy? haha, with their money I'm sure they don't mind to make any hot mess look and feel rich...

but the book, I should check it out again, we'll see.


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 26, 2008)

I have it and I haven't finished reading it. 
I do enjoy this book a lot and it actually got to the intelligent side of me, lol. 
I actually wrote an article about it for my blog and another online source. Since it hasn't been published yet, I can't really show it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A little hint though, it's a great book. I love the people they interviewed and love the topics of each interview. I'd suggest get a soft cover since the hard one cost me too much :s


----------

